
20 months in, Microsoft Ventures shows promise - craigkerstiens
https://venturebeat.com/2017/09/01/20-months-in-microsoft-ventures-shows-promise/
======
chollida1
I've got a question for those of you who are better versed in teh VC industry
than me...

> Over the past year and a half, the Ventures group has made more than 40
> investments, and led or co-led eight of those deals

is there any benefit to being the lead or co-lead in a round?

The only "benefit" I can think of is that you get to be the one who set's the
price along with the company. But given the number of stories about fund
raising where companies will commit but don't want to be the ones who set the
price this doesn't seem to be something that most VC's value.

~~~
gumby
Typically you set the terms as well.

